# no suds m&p



## Galavanting Gifts (May 26, 2009)

I brought a vegitable m&p soap privately that she purchase from a well known soap company, the problem is it feels slimy/slippery and has very little suds to it soooooo, I was wondering, could I mix something with it like glucose syrup to give it some bubbles?, if so how much?
 Thaaaanks for any help


----------



## pepperi27 (May 26, 2009)

What are the ingredients to the mp soap? It sounds like it has too many additives in it. Mine comes out slimy if I added too many items like liquids. As for the lather try adding 1 tbs of glycerin and that might help.


----------



## cindymeredith (May 26, 2009)

I've read that putting sugar in M&P helps with lather but I haven't tried it myself. So...I'm not quite sure how much to add.


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2009)

Glycerine will definitely help increase lather in MP.  I tried sugar in it with no noticeable difference....may depend on how much?  I do know that sugars increase lather in CP but that is due to the reaction with the lye and not the sugar_ itself._

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 28, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> What are the ingredients to the mp soap? It sounds like it has too many additives in it. Mine comes out slimy if I added too many items like liquids. As for the lather try adding 1 tbs of glycerin and that might help.



I can't find an ingredients list, I had a look on their website but i can no longer even find their bases anymore, i'm sure it was on there about 6 weeks ago. I think I rembember it being listed as a vegetable base but i could be wrong. On the label it just says clear base, it's from new directions, it was brought here in australia.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 28, 2009)

Remelt the base again and try adding 1 tbs of glycerin.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 28, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Remelt the base again and try adding 1 tbs of glycerin.



cool banannas, oh before I add the glycerine does it matter how much base i'm melting down?


----------



## candice19 (May 28, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would assume you should melt the entire base down so that you can really mix and incorporate the glycerin evenly.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 28, 2009)

lol i'm just trying to work out how to melt down 12-14 kilos


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2009)

Why not melt down, say 500 grams of base and add 1 or 2 tsps of glycerine, pour into a mould/moulds and test a bar?  I think you should add up to 1 Tablespoon per kg of base from notes I have.  Or even try a smaller sample of maybe 100 gram base and add the glycerine proportionately.  You want to see how little glycerine you can add to help boost the lather.  Then you will have a guide for how much to add each time you want to use the base.  Testing is always best IMHO.

I have one recipe where I add 1 tsp glycerine to 500 grams base to help with the lather because I have quite a few other additives in it which cut the bubbles!

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 28, 2009)

lol Tanya, yes I think 500grams would be more handlible (if thats a word lol), I will give it a go and see how it works out, thanks


----------

